

You can ring my bell Adventures in sub-GHz RF land... - kogir
http://adamsblog.aperturelabs.com/2013/03/you-can-ring-my-bell-adventures-in-sub.html

======
wladimir
Now this is hacker news!

Wonder why it doesn't get upvoted more, while we have 2 friggin SimCity posts
on the frontpage :(

